
IntegreSQL – PostgreSQL optimised for integration testing - miohtama
https://github.com/allaboutapps/integresql
======
ncrmro
The background section in the readme Is blank.. no real explanation of why
someone might use this

~~~
majodev
I'm sorry, our documentation is not ready for primetime yet (an OpenAPI spec
for this RESTful JSON API managing PostgreSQL test databases is still
missing).

However, I've just updated the Background - feel free to file an issue if some
aspect is totally left in the dark.

[https://github.com/allaboutapps/integresql#background](https://github.com/allaboutapps/integresql#background)

